# A side for citrus chicken



## pullmanpair (Sep 29, 2009)

I've marinated chicken in a caribbean-style citrus marinade and am looking for a side dish, since I'm having a bit of a block. Any ideas are appreciated!:thumb:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Green Beans Almondine

Asparagus and mixed greens with a light pesto dressing

Arugala, Tomato and Mozzarella salad

Green Pawpaw coleslaw....


----------



## pullmanpair (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I've never heard of a pawpaw, perhaps the regionality of the plant (I'm pacific NW) is why, but I would love to have a recipe in the extreme chance that my co-op gets some in. I might go for the asparagus idea, since I have some homemade pesto in my freezer.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Long grain white rice mixed with wild rice. The wild "rice" takes a lot longer cooking, so start it way before the white rice. Can add some diced fried shallots to the mix, especially nice if you are making a gravy from the pan drippings to soak up all the flavours.

Mashed sweet potatoes mixed with some diced, fried, drained bacon.

Definitely with a salad, what Petals said


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*Islands ideas from the Bahamas*

*Green Pawpaw Coleslaw *

4 cups shredded green papaya, skinless
2 cups of shredded purple cabbage
1 1/c cups shredded carrots
¼ light olive oil
1 Tbs sugar
3 Tbs vinegar
2 Tablespoons milk
¼ chopped chives
salt and pepper

In a large bowl combine papaya, cabbage and carrots then toos in chives.

In a small bowl combine vinegar, sugar. Slowely whisk in milk and oil until thick

Add dressing to large bow and toss to mix well. 
Season with pepper and salt.

*Asperagus and Mixed Greens with Pesto Dressing*

1 bunch of asperagus
fresh mixed greens
Basil pesto dressing, warmed
sliced parmesan (or your choice)

Steam asperagus and set aside. Warm pesto dressing and spread 1 spoonful around the plate. 
Arrange mixed greens over pesto and add sliced parmesan.
Top with warmed asperagus, drizzle more warmed dressing over all and serve.

Hope this helps...


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

What are the ingredients of your marinade...Might be easier to pair a salad if we know wots init?

A spicy pineapple salsa comes to mind, but might clash. Something with coconut??

Just had a peek at my Levi roots book for you... To go with a lime, angustura and marmalade marinade, he reccommends a pineapple,avocado,orange and mint salad with a ginger dressing.
Recipe for dressing :- Juice of 1 lime, S&P, 2 tbs olive oil, 1/2 knob stem ginger chopped fine, 1 tbs ginger syrup
...Sounds great?


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe just a simple white rice with scallions.


----------

